# Copperhead Walking Stick



## SneekEE (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my first attempt at carving/widdlin a walking stick. I found this young red oak while hunting. A vine had grown around it causeing it to grow in a way that it looked like a winding snake climbing up it. So I sanded and carved and used a dremel tool and worked the snake out of it. Then for the handel i took a buck horn, drilled and tapped the end, then drilled and tapped the stick, then joined the 2 with threaded rod. Found 2 more sticks since then, cant go in the woods without looking for them now, lol.Lots of fun to make.I am sure i am not the first to do this, if yall know of anyone dooing this, or if you have a pict of one you did, please share. I would like to learn a few tips on how others went about there process.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

That is really good.


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 21, 2011)

That is cool


----------



## WalkerStalker (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful!  Nice work.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 21, 2011)

i've heard of carving a walking stick, but thats CARVING A WALKING STICK.  great work


----------



## RNC (Dec 21, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

Fine work. Always been partial to coppers in snake art


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 21, 2011)

Would you like to part with it


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 21, 2011)

Great Job


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 21, 2011)

That is great lookin!


----------



## RNC (Dec 21, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=7416

Here is another member I know that carves walkin canes with snakes in them and is dern good at it ;]


----------



## ridgestalker (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome . That is cool.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 21, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> Would you like to part with it



HALO the stick and the horn came off the property i hunt. The owner of the property has gotton older and he fell not long ago so i am giving it to him. I want to find more sticks, check back in the future and i may have one i could part with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Great work, fantastic work actually  I believe I've seen another one on here or somewhere else before.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 21, 2011)

RNC said:


> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=7416
> 
> Here is another member I know that carves walkin canes with snakes in them and is dern good at it ;]



Wow he is good thanks. I like how his snake heads stick out, wonder if that was a branch or a realy large peice of wood and he carved it down to that?


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Fine work. Always been partial to coppers in snake art



I like them too, need to learn to paint better b4 the next one. I actualy used a wood burner for the dark lines and wood stain for the orange color. I wanna do a diaomond back next.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, i appreciate it. Still if it wernt for the Lord I couldnt widdle a toothpick.


----------



## RNC (Dec 21, 2011)

SneekEE said:


> Wow he is good thanks. I like how his snake heads stick out, wonder if that was a branch or a realy large peice of wood and he carved it down to that?


 
Send him a message ...... he will be glad to chat with you .

He is a nice dood ;]


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 21, 2011)

RNC said:


> Send him a message ...... he will be glad to chat with you .
> 
> He is a nice dood ;]



 will do


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 21, 2011)

wow , sneekee  , thats just awesome work. A good coloring job also.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 22, 2011)

thats purty ....


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Man, that is some fantastic work.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice and the detail looks super


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice. Beautiful work sir.


----------



## TBurnham (Dec 22, 2011)

Answered your pm and came and looked at yours, great work man for sure. I think sometimes I just go over board with mine, it is all done with hand tools, no electrics. and yep it is a branch that I incoperate to have the snake "hanging" off the cane.


----------



## TBurnham (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## TBurnham (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is a couple before scales and paint, you can kinda tell it was a 4inch diameter log when I started.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 22, 2011)

TBurnham said:


> Here is a couple before scales and paint, you can kinda tell it was a 4inch diameter log when I started.



Is there any particular type wood you carve these from? The one i did was red oak.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

man i make walking sticks but those are amazing.great work.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 22, 2011)

buckeyebunnyhunter said:


> man i make walking sticks but those are amazing.great work.



U have any picts of them, would like to c some.


----------



## TBurnham (Dec 22, 2011)

I perfer poplar.....it dries light wieght, so iffin somone wanted to walk with it they could. Plus it is easier to carve. It is a hard wood but truely it is soft compared to most. I have done dogwood, apple and several other but my main choice would be poplar.


----------



## TBurnham (Dec 22, 2011)

SneekEE said:


> Thanks for the compliments, i appreciate it. Still if it wernt for the Lord I couldnt widdle a toothpick.



I second that notion. I have no illusions about it. If not for the Lord about I wouldnt be able to do the ones I do!!! All credit goes to Him!!!


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 22, 2011)

Psh!! Those look great, but you wouldn't catch me grabbin' hold of one of those!   Very impressive, though.


----------



## 08f250sd (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 22, 2011)

You sure that's your first one? 
Awesome job - it looks fantastic!


----------



## serving1Lord (Dec 22, 2011)

That is just too cool. If I stumbled across that stick in the dark, it would make me hurt myself.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 29, 2011)

serving1Lord said:


> That is just too cool. If I stumbled across that stick in the dark, it would make me hurt myself.



LOL I cant tell you how many times i looked over at it while in the process of making it, forget it was there and scream like banchi b4 realising it was just my stick.Especialy when i left it by the light switch and get up at like 4 am, turn on the light and it greets me good morning.


----------



## GAFLAjd (Dec 30, 2011)

That is nice! Especially fine paint job!

I'm a stick hunter, too. I'm always looking for saplings to dig up so I can let the root be the handle. To me that's a lot easier than putting a handle on a shaft, but I do some of that, too. I carry a pruning saw in my truck so I can get shafts or handle pieces.

Favorite  woods- hickory, sourwood (lots of straight pieces grow from bent or blown over trees), sparkle berry (hard to dry w/o splitting) dog wood, oak, FL maple and the haws.

Pecan makes nice handles too.

A good reference is Stick making a complete course, written by two guys from Wales. Lots of tips and ideas although they spend a lot of time on rams horn sticks.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 30, 2011)

GAFLAjd said:


> That is nice! Especially fine paint job!
> 
> I'm a stick hunter, too. I'm always looking for saplings to dig up so I can let the root be the handle. To me that's a lot easier than putting a handle on a shaft, but I do some of that, too. I carry a pruning saw in my truck so I can get shafts or handle pieces.
> 
> ...



Thanks 4 the tips, hadnt considered the root for a handel.


----------

